# VIC: Cape Woolamai (pic heavy)



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Report,

Conditions looked absolutley perfect. Well done on the fish and Squid.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice. ... 
Shtonker squid..


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

What a great location to pedal and sail, and nice coloured clean water.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Its good to know you can get some sunrays like that in winter. Excellent pics and excellent catch!


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

The weather this week has been mint and even better for the lucky buggers that could get out for a fish

looked pretty good out the front of the cape


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Love your work Mike. I always like hearing about (and seeing) your missions around there. Great spot.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful part of the country. Terrific pics. What brand/model of camera are you using Mike?

Monster of a squid, well done!


----------



## Pilch (May 26, 2013)

Great photos Mingle, thanks for the report


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Most excellent work there bloke. 
Nice squiddley.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

Great report Mingle. The pics are just sensational.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sensational Mike, meaning the senses. Your photos are crackers!


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mike, that report does wonders for the soul when one is cooped up in the midst of a "tropical depression" complete with high winds, drenching rain and a very un-tropical chill. I do love the diversity we see in this great country of ours but I am left wishing/dreaming/hoping that the swings and round-abouts will bring my home space back to decent fishing conditions soon...

love both the photos and the vids

cheers

John


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thoroughly enjoyed that one, fantastic looking place


----------

